# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  DEVASTATING Web Page about Rick Perry!

## sofia

No way in hell can anyone calling themselves a conservative or a Tea Partier will still support Perry after seeing this....


If we cant tear this phony down, then we aint worth our salt....

Have a look....

http://www.ronpaulwasright.net/Liberal-Rick-Perry.html

----------


## ItsTime

awesome! Can we get this on its own domain? Some people might not even look at it since it says "ron paul" in the domain

edit: Links to sources would be great too.

----------


## sofia

> awesome! Can we get this on its own domain? Some people might not even look at it since it says "ron paul" in the domain
> 
> edit: Links to sources would be great too.


Who was the guy that put together that trey grayson negative website....treygrayson.info i think it was???...That was awesome. He should take the info from this page and make something really professional.....


As creator of this page....I give full permission to anyone who wants to copy what i did onto a dedicated perry website

----------


## r3volution

> edit: Links to sources would be great too.


^this would complete the page .

----------


## muzzled dogg

Get rons name out and get the links in

----------


## Chowder

Good! Good! But would it be better if the site show's that it's not ran by Ron Paul supporters? That way neo-cons can't claim sour grapes. Just suggesting or maybe I'm jumping too quick.

----------


## KingRobbStark

That's true. Websites like this should not be associated with us or Paul in any way. It's much more effective that way.

----------


## Tod

I agree, Ron Paul's name should not appear on the page, there should be citations for all claims, *AND* I'd at least tone down the cheerleader bit (that kind of detracts from the serious issues).

----------


## erowe1

Add that quote from when he switched parties that somebody put on another thread.
‎"I intend to vote the same convictions," Perry said. "The only difference is there will be an R beside my name."
http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/07...#ixzz1WcvfhDbW

----------


## erowe1

> I'd at least tone down the cheerleader bit (that kind of detracts from the serious issues).


I don't know. You're right that it does that, but I think it also helps cost him votes. I'm ashamed to admit it, but I love that stuff in there.

----------


## Working Poor

Yea take Ron's name off of it please

----------


## asurfaholic

only thing id change is expand the list more. definitely include the tsa bit in there

----------


## InTradePro

> No way in hell can anyone calling themselves a conservative or a Tea Partier will still support Perry after seeing this....
> 
> 
> If we cant tear this phony down, then we aint worth our salt....
> 
> Have a look....
> 
> http://www.ronpaulwasright.net/Liberal-Rick-Perry.html


Great idea, is that your site?




> Get rons name out and get the links in


Yes, agreed.

----------


## erowe1

I agree with all the people about separating it from Ron Paul. I'd love to share this web page with people. But not until it was on its own domain.

----------


## PastaRocket848

i have r3volutionblog.com available....  though it still kinda indicates "ron paul" with the "r3volution" part.

----------


## brushfire

I second, third, or fourth the statement about removing Ron Paul association.

It would also be nice to have more factual content.  Dont get me wrong, there's enough there to convince me, because I already know his history.  For the Rick Perry fan though, it might be difficult to distinguish from the "left attack - staged by those who are terrified of Rick Perry - cause he's so good, and he's the only one who can beat obama, and texas has the top economy, and he carries a handgun, and and and... you know?"

Just my very humble opinion...

----------


## wilcox71

He got a "C" in PE!!! hahahahaha

----------


## InTradePro

> i have r3volutionblog.com available....  though it still kinda indicates "ron paul" with the "r3volution" part.


Either buy small no descriptive domains that can also be used for twitter such as b0lts.com, r1ngs.com, r4ils.com, raoit.com, refiu.com, riagh.com, rzuty.com, s0fas.com, sc49.com, sgiot.com, sighu.com, sipte.com, siyuu.com, souet.com, sunwk.com, lad5.com, t0p3.com, s4t3.com, d4ds.com, fed5.com (all the above are availble). Or instead go with general concepts like honestyinpolitics.com bringingthetruth.com

----------


## r3volution

> i have r3volutionblog.com available....  though it still kinda indicates "ron paul" with the "r3volution" part.


ya , that was the 2008 slogan .

----------


## JoshS

> he got a "c" in pe!!! Hahahahaha


lol

----------


## AdamT

Why not something simple like http://www.rickfacts.com/

It's available.

----------


## arkana

I've got freedomreport.net is someone wants it.  Just got a few random rants on there from years past.  Could host the article on there and share it or whatever.

----------


## InTradePro

> Why not something simple like http://www.rickfacts.com/
> 
> It's available.


Later you won't be able to use that for other politicians. The words facts is nice however.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Why not something simple like http://www.rickfacts.com/
> 
> It's available.


That would be much better.  Get Ron Paul's name out of there, Max.  Also, the deal about him being a cheerleader is, in my opinion, completely ridiculous.  Who cares?  That says nothing about him at all.  Also, be sure and research the ACORN deal.  I only glanced over the story, but it did not seem to be what you are claiming it was.  It's just worth double-checking.

----------


## Dlynne

Ron Paul does not criticize or derrogate other candidates. Although I think this information should be disseminated, it is not wise or respectful to attach Dr. Paul's name to this type of compilation of information.

How about a website truthaboutperry.com

Here are some more facts about Perry:

Perry wanted bi-national health care with Mexico http://www.redstate.com/rightwingnut...e-with-mexico/

Perry supported in a big way eminent domain in order to build the Super highway through North America penmarket.org/2011/08/24/eminent-domain-rick-perry-and-the-trans-texas-corridor/

----------


## PastaRocket848

as a side note: maybe we should go around and buy up all the domains that COULD be used to do a similar thing to ron paul?

----------


## InTradePro

> How about a website truthaboutperry.com


 Still got Perry in name. What happens if you want a new page about Obama or Huntsman etc etc
truth about is a nice idea. speaktruthtopower.com sounds great also.




> as a side note: maybe we should go around and buy up all the domains that COULD be used to do a similar thing to ron paul?


Would be to many, tens of thousands.

----------


## Slutter McGee

I really have no problem with the website other than the name. I say do what ever gets votes. Although I think 4 of the first 5 are pretty ridiculous. A&M has all male cheerleaders. We who went to Tech call them cheerleaders because it pisses aggies off. They are called yell leaders and unlike cheerleaders at other universities they are a very respected tradition at the school. Second off, who cares about grades. I made Cs and Ds in college. Doesn't always reflect intelligence. Some people just party too much in college. Not gonna hold that against em. Who cares if he was a democrat in 1980s. My dad was depressed in 80 when Reagan beat Carter. He is now a staunch Republican, and he didn't change for political reasons. Who cares if he was a democrat in Texas for the next 12 years. It wasn't until the early 90's that the democrats, who were only democrats in name only for tradition, and more conservative than most Republicans elsewhere decided the national party had abandoned them and started to switch parties.

I cant personally hold any of that against Perry. Sad that others do. But hey, if it will win over votes, say it. He has been a horrible governor and has a record to prove it. I do wish we could focus on his record though.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

EDIT: I realize that I have a history of being sarcastic. I am serious about saying that stuff if it helps win. Really serious.

----------


## lucky_bg

How about that Michelle Bachmann domain some guy here have?

----------


## John of Des Moines

A pdf flyer of the web page would be good to hand out to his adorning crowds.  

Anybody got pagemaker?  Two-sided, grayscale would be the cost effective.  I'll print'em if somebody makes it.

----------


## Maximus

Ha, Perry was a cheerleader

----------


## speciallyblend

the whole cheerleading part is pointless and useless! It makes the whole page seem like bs propaganda ,nobody gives a rats ass about if he was cheerleading!! sounds like pointless gossip!!

----------


## low preference guy

the cheerleading part is the best

----------


## PastaRocket848

believe it or not, that matters a lot to people.  it shouldn't, but it does.  i know my grandpa wouldn't vote for no damn sissy boy with a megaphone.  that, and it points out the disconnect between new perry and old perry.

----------


## Matthew5

Yeah, the whole cheerleader thing is used by UT students to make fun of Aggies. They're actually called "Yell" leaders and it's somewhat an honored tradition at A&M. Lose that, the college grades, the website name, and add sources and I think you're off to a good start.

----------


## CaptainAmerica

Good site

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> the whole cheerleading part is pointless and useless! It makes the whole page seem like bs propaganda ,nobody gives a rats ass about if he was cheerleading!! sounds like pointless gossip!!


I agree, we need to stick to policy, and cold hard facts.

----------


## eleganz

Whoever is in charge of www.ronpaulwasright.com needs to take unnecessary info down.  We're not here to make fun of political candidates but to judge them on their political integrity.  If Rick Perry wanted to be a cheerleader for Texas A&M that is his choice and right to do so, we should not judge him on that.

If you guys want a site to completely destroy someone, don't attach Ron Paul's name on it, it is in bad taste and doesn't help our campaign at all.  People will listen to reason and unbiased information, not crap like this...how do you expect to change a Perry fan to Ron Paul?

----------


## PastaRocket848

ronpaulwasright.com = 404?

----------


## Esoteric

guys, get a new url, now.   Why show your bias?

----------


## erowe1

> the whole cheerleading part is pointless and useless! It makes the whole page seem like bs propaganda ,nobody gives a rats ass about if he was cheerleading!! sounds like pointless gossip!!


The whole page is propaganda. And the cheerleading stuff is brilliant. Don't take it personally just because you have long hair.

----------


## Aden

Bush was a male cheerleader too.

----------


## erowe1

> I agree, we need to stick to policy, and cold hard facts.


Yeah, right. Because that's why Perry is up in the polls, because of all the people attracted to him with policy and cold hard facts.

----------


## KEEF

> Get rons name out and get the links in


Agree,

Just look at all of the flack Ron Paul got for that prostitution posting that a RP supporter put up and Ron Paul had nothing to do with.

----------


## brandon

The site is great. Just move it to it's own domain. SpreadingPerry.com? (i kid i kid)

----------


## Esoteric

New domain, and yes, maybe eilimiate the cheerleading part.  It takes credibility away from the page, because it's a superficial personal attack.

----------


## erowe1

> New domain, and yes, maybe eilimiate the cheerleading part.  It takes credibility away from the page, because it's a superficial personal attack.


Superficial personal attacks are a weapon we can fire that the official campaign can't. We should fire it.

----------


## amy31416

> Yeah, the whole cheerleader thing is used by UT students to make fun of Aggies. They're actually called "Yell" leaders and it's somewhat an honored tradition at A&M. Lose that, the college grades, the website name, and add sources and I think you're off to a good start.


Why lose the college grades?

----------


## Matthew5

> Why lose the college grades?


Intelligence has nothing to do with college grades.

----------


## low preference guy

Don't eliminate the cheerleading part. Make Perry look like a wuss so that macho GOP voters aren't able to vote for him.

----------


## Seth

He got a D in Principles of Economics... Just the guy who can fix our economy!

----------


## amy31416

> Intelligence has nothing to do with college grades.


Really? Never been to college?

I admit that there's plenty of intelligent slackers, but there aren't many truly stupid people getting great grades in difficult subjects. And I doubt that Perry was an intelligent slacker, I'd never insult them like that.

----------


## Matthew5

> Really? Never been to college?
> 
> I admit that there's plenty of intelligent slackers, but there aren't many truly stupid people getting great grades in difficult subjects. And I doubt that Perry was an intelligent slacker, I'd never insult them like that.


What I'm saying is a Perry supporter would simply pull out the list of college/high dropouts who did well in life. So intelligence doesn't require a degree...at least they can say he received one.

----------


## freeforall

I think the info about grades is relevant.  Let others come to their own conclusions whether he was an intelligent slacker or otherwise.

I can see the cheerleading thing going both ways.  Some may be offended that it is an attack on people who participate in activities generally assigned to a certain gender.  It also makes the reputation he is currently trying to sell no more than a brand created by a marketing team.  I say keep it but show the contrast.  Don't just mock male yell leaders.  

And finally, if this does become like the porn article than be prepared to step forward and say that although you do support RP you came up with this attack on your own.  We all know RP does not direct his supporters to attack the competition, but others do not.

----------


## doctor jones

Can we get a linked source to the allegation that Rick Perry wrote a letter of appeal for the TARP bailout?

----------


## jason43

The D in economics is pretty funny though. hahaha

----------


## Buchananite

Can I get a link to him supporting Carter and Dukakis?

Not that I doubt you, but I don't want to shoot my mouth off without evidence.

----------


## The Free Hornet

How about COMBINING the cheerleading and grades issue?  Make them one and the same.  Juxtaposition his report card with the picture of him cheerleading.  The smart people can add 2 & 2, the others would not care.  Also, I would NOT mention that he was "born into a Democratic family" (however it is worded).  That makes it sound like it is not his fault and how do we know they were ALL Democrats.  Maybe he had an Aunt who was a Republican and he was sassy to her.  He started his career as an adult and as a democrat.  He switched to keep getting elected, to keep being a power broker.

----------


## Shane Harris

links are necessary, ron paul needs to be disconnected from this completely, and a lot of ppl will be turned off by the character attacks such as being a cheerleader and "fake christian", which is not provable and unrelated to why they shouldnt vote for him

----------


## speciallyblend

> The whole page is propaganda. And the cheerleading stuff is brilliant. Don't take it personally just because you have long hair.


the cheerleading part made me lose interest in the whole thing. i couldn't get thru the first part of the whole page before i closed and thought hogwash!! It losses all credibility in the first few points. cheerleading is a non-issue and pointless to the real problems perry causes. To me and i am sure many others . The page only turned me off it was so silly in the beginning!!! It has nothing to do with my long hair  I would think LE and many others would understand my point!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> links are necessary, ron paul needs to be disconnected from this completely, and a lot of ppl will be turned off by the character attacks such as being a cheerleader and "fake christian", which is not provable and unrelated to why they shouldnt vote for him


kinda how i feel. there are plenty of reasons to attack perry on, no need to do so on cheerleading and you have to be careful on the religion issue or you just galvanize the so-called religious fanatics around perry!!  I will not be spreading around this site until it is fixed!!  reeks of tabloid bs!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> New domain, and yes, maybe eilimiate the cheerleading part.  It takes credibility away from the page, because it's a superficial personal attack.


i hear ya, we might get better press if we just throw bags of crap at perry with ron paul shirts on!!! /s

----------


## RonPaulFever

Good god, take Ron's name off before someone sees it.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

I would highly suggest this be taken off of this site as the site is Ron Paul related, and uploaded on it's own site. When it is redone, I would also suggest removing the cheerleading part, and the prayer slam.

----------


## MarcNY



----------


## The Magic Hoof

Can you change the website from any Paul references? As mentioned. I want to send this to someone.

----------


## InTradePro

> Can you change the website from any Paul references? As mentioned. I want to send this to someone.


The domain name is a bit of a give away. Will likely take a while to change.

----------


## Chainspell

WARNING: extreme criticism ahead... (for the good of the campaign)

The site is overwhelmingly biased. People will sense it and there goes the credibility of that whole page. I stopped reading when I read "pretty cheerleader". Just state facts. People will see through it, and see it as just a perry hater site. AKA: They won't believe a word you said because you just hate him.

Also, I suggest one headline per bullet point in large type, then put more content with smaller text to backup your claim. Smaller text for details, history, links or a reason as to why what he did was bad. Large type should only be used to grab attention (one liners, short sentences), it shouldn't be to convey your entire message.

The only support we'll get from this is from people who already hate perry. Make it look fair just state facts, the truth will appeal to a lot of people. And the truth about him is bad...

----------


## matt_

It would be more persuasive to have ONLY issues relating to his political track record, NOT personal attacks.  I don't care if he was a cheerleader, got a bad grade in PE, hates kittens, or tap dances on shag carpet.

The important things are his political decisions that go against personal liberty, for big government, and for crony capitalism.  Also, he has done major flip flopping, which calls into question his sincerity on the issues.  It is a stark contrast to Ron Paul.

----------


## Chainspell

> It would be more persuasive to have ONLY issues relating to his political track record, NOT personal attacks.  I don't care if he was a cheerleader, got a bad grade in PE, hates kittens, or tap dances on shag carpet.
> 
> The important things are his political decisions that go against personal liberty, for big government, and for crony capitalism.  Also, he has done major flip floppind, which calls into question his sincerity on the issues.  It is a stark contrast to Ron Paul.


i agree with the flip flopping i think that's his weakest point. 

"a man without character or beliefs or principles...."

THAT should be the slogan of their CAMPAIGN!
I Christian Malazarte, hereby claim this slogan and everyone who repeats it has to give me 10 cents!!!

----------


## kylejack

Enough with the gender policing. I don't think the 'male cheerleader' stuff is effective at all.

----------


## Billay

Please take Ron Pauls name down.

----------


## speciallyblend

> WARNING: extreme criticism ahead... (for the good of the campaign)
> 
> The site is overwhelmingly biased. People will sense it and there goes the credibility of that whole page. I stopped reading when I read "pretty cheerleader". Just state facts. People will see through it, and see it as just a perry hater site. AKA: They won't believe a word you said because you just hate him.
> 
> Also, I suggest one headline per bullet point in large type, then put more content with smaller text to backup your claim. Smaller text for details, history, links or a reason as to why what he did was bad. Large type should only be used to grab attention (one liners, short sentences), it shouldn't be to convey your entire message.
> 
> The only support we'll get from this is from people who already hate perry. Make it look fair just state facts, the truth will appeal to a lot of people. And the truth about him is bad...


you must have long hair to, dang pro-cheerleader/ sarcasm    ps i was embarrassed just trying to read the smear attempt of cheerleaders,it just got worse point after point till all the points lost credibility!!

----------


## Chainspell

> you must have long hair to, dang pro-cheerleader/ sarcasm    ps i was embarrassed just trying to read the smear attempt of cheerleaders,it just got worse point after point till all the points lost credibility!!


lol i hear ya

----------


## KEEF

Problem solved!!  How about take Ron Paul's name down and put either Bachman's or Romney's name up?  Kidding....

But really, good stuff, just I would take out the religious, cheerleading, and anything that may remotely link the RP campaign.

----------


## Danny

Maybe it's too late to be asking this, but are we sure we want to go after Perry this early?  As the web site points out, there is a lot of negative information out there about Perry and once people find out about it they're going to choose a different candidate.  Let the Romney campaign spend time and money getting the word out about Perry.  In the meantime, he just splits the vote and makes Ron Paul look closer to the top in the polls.

I think that Perry's "support" is really people who weren't happy with their choices and don't really know much about him.  In the 2008 election, the same thing happened with Fred Thompson.  He jumped in the race and got quite a bit of support right out of the gate and then fizzled when people realized he was no different than the other media appointed frontrunners.  

No offense, but maybe our time is better spent promoting Ron Paul.  After Romney has spent millions on ads pointing out the same thing as this web site we need to make sure they can find out that Ron Paul is the real deal.

----------


## InTradePro

> Maybe it's too late to be asking this, but are we sure we want to go after Perry this early?  As the web site points out, there is a lot of negative information out there about Perry and once people find out about it they're going to choose a different candidate.  Let the Romney campaign spend time and money getting the word out about Perry.  In the meantime, he just splits the vote and makes Ron Paul look closer to the top in the polls.
> 
> I think that Perry's "support" is really people who weren't happy with their choices and don't really know much about him.  In the 2008 election, the same thing happened with Fred Thompson.  He jumped in the race and got quite a bit of support right out of the gate and then fizzled when people realized he was no different than the other media appointed frontrunners.  
> 
> No offense, but maybe our time is better spent promoting Ron Paul.  After Romney has spent millions on ads pointing out the same thing as this web site we need to make sure they can find out that Ron Paul is the real deal.


An interesting point of view. On the other hand Romney has very few supports online and this website is aimed at helping educate online people in news posts, discussions, facebook etc which is likely to work for all online people regardless of candidate. I mean for example Hermain Cain supports can make use of the site etc, - once it is devoid of any stance toward a particular politian that is.

----------


## Matthew5

> Maybe it's too late to be asking this, but are we sure we want to go after Perry this early?  As the web site points out, there is a lot of negative information out there about Perry and once people find out about it they're going to choose a different candidate.  Let the Romney campaign spend time and money getting the word out about Perry.  In the meantime, he just splits the vote and makes Ron Paul look closer to the top in the polls.
> 
> I think that Perry's "support" is really people who weren't happy with their choices and don't really know much about him.  In the 2008 election, the same thing happened with Fred Thompson.  He jumped in the race and got quite a bit of support right out of the gate and then fizzled when people realized he was no different than the other media appointed frontrunners.  
> 
> No offense, but maybe our time is better spent promoting Ron Paul.  After Romney has spent millions on ads pointing out the same thing as this web site we need to make sure they can find out that Ron Paul is the real deal.


^This

Romney has his sights set squarely on Perry, let them duke it out. Then when the victor of that is weak, we step in. We can't get ahead of ourselves.

And have you noticed Perry hasn't put any policy ideas forward anyway? Once people realizes that Perry doesn't offer anything new, they'll abandon him. Let Romney use this info to seal the coffin.

----------


## Smus

He actually got 3 B's and 1 C in PE.

The important things, in my mind at least, is the D in Principles of Economics and 2 C's in History of the US.

And grades do matter.  If you try hard in a class, and get a C, it's understandable...but when you're grade breakdown is 2 A's, 9 B's, 12 C's, 5 D's, and 1 F over 3 years of college, it shows that 1) you weren't a very serious student for being a pre-vet major, and 2) you're understanding of the US Government, History, and the World are very lax. 

My God, he took World Military Systems for 2 years and it went C, B, A, C.  It's not like these are 400 level classes...these are intro, 101-202 level classes here.  He graduated with a 2.5 GPA for pete's sake...Ron Paul has his M.D.!  At least Romney has a J.D. and an MBA, and Michelle Bachmann has a JD...this clown only has a BA and didn't even get a B average!  I know education isn't a huge teller, but come on.

----------


## roho76

I have www.theautonomousthinker.com parked over at freehostia with nothing going on if you want to use it. PM me.

----------


## doctor jones

> How about COMBINING the cheerleading and grades issue?  Make them one and the same.  Juxtaposition his report card with the picture of him cheerleading.  The smart people can add 2 & 2, the others would not care.  Also, I would NOT mention that he was "born into a Democratic family" (however it is worded).  That makes it sound like it is not his fault and how do we know they were ALL Democrats.  Maybe he had an Aunt who was a Republican and he was sassy to her.  He started his career as an adult and as a democrat.  He switched to keep getting elected, to keep being a power broker.


I agree -- being born into a Democratic family and just being a cheerleader you can be sympathetic to.

----------


## mstrmac1

recordofrickperry.com is available... sounds good!


will show up on page 1 of google if you search rick perrys record

----------


## Fatejuggler

The cheerleader part is important. Something like that really sticks in a person's mind. I guarantee that is the one part everyone person who reads the page will remember. It is relevant because it illustrates that the macho cowboy image he so vigorously promotes is largely stagecraft.

I would however suggest losing the line "In 1984, the pretty cheerleader..." The "pretty cheerleader" part is over the top and makes it seem more like an unfair attack rather than just pointing out a simple fact.

Change "The liberal Democrat college cheerleader cleverly..." to just "The liberal Democrat cleverly..."

To avoid seeming like criticizing him for who his parents were I would change "Born into a Democrat Family, Perry..." to "Originally a Democrat, Perry..."

On the grades section I would suggest adding the words "including a D in economics" to the end. That makes the significance of it far more obvious.

The Bilderberg connection MarcNY mentioned would be a good addition.

I definitely agree it should be separated from Ron Paul's name. You can get a free web site with its own URL for whatever you want at sites.google.com. It takes only a couple of minutes. The URL will look like hxxp://sites.google.com/site/[whatever]. I think you may be able to associate a custom domain with it later if you want (not sure though.)

----------


## kylejack

A person who cheerleads isn't a "sissy", or "unmanly." That's gender policing. Just drop it. There's plenty of other stuff, and we're barely scratching the surface here.

In 1986, as a member of the Texas House, Rick Perry accidentally sent videos with naked people to all of the high schools in his district for use in a drug resistance program. He appointed Ken Lay to the Public Utilities Commission one day before Lay gave him $25,000, which Perry called a "coincidence." We've got plenty of legitimate material and don't need to use the old cheerleader smear, which didn't work against Bush anyway.

----------


## jmdrake

> Get rons name out and get the links in


+rep!  scaryrickperry.info is available.

----------


## RoyalShock

I agree about removing the cheerleader stuff.  The people you want to convince will dismiss it right away when they read that.  Also, you absolutely do NOT want to go the "fake Christian" route.  Christians will also dismiss the entire piece.  If you want to use all the public prayer as a negative, do it carefully without calling it fake or insincere.

----------


## gb13

Brilliant.

----------


## sofia

Citations will be added...

as for the cheerleader part, I felt it was important to leave that in as a contrast to his  phony "cowboy" schtick. Im not so much making fun of male cheerleaders as I am the transformation of Perry's image.

Also, if site stands alone as an anti-Perry site....without Ron Paul stuff on it ....then all we accomplsih is killing Perry votes without giving an alternative.   Why should this negative info be used to help Bachman...or Romney?

----------


## Matthew5

> Citations will be added...
> 
> as for the cheerleader part, I felt it was important to leave that in as a contrast to his  phony "cowboy" schtick. Im not so much making fun of male cheerleaders as I am the transformation of Perry's image.
> 
> Also, if site stands alone as an anti-Perry site....without Ron Paul stuff on it ....then all we accomplsih is killing Perry votes without giving an alternative.   Why should this negative info be used to help Bachman...or Romney?


Ok, but you're missing a disclaimer denying any relation with the official Ron Paul campaign. I feel that's important, at least.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Citations will be added...
> 
> as for the cheerleader part, I felt it was important to leave that in as a contrast to his  phony "cowboy" schtick. Im not so much making fun of male cheerleaders as I am the transformation of Perry's image.
> 
> Also, if site stands alone as an anti-Perry site....without Ron Paul stuff on it ....then all we accomplsih is killing Perry votes without giving an alternative.   Why should this negative info be used to help Bachman...or Romney?


You are assuming that by virtue of having Ron Paul in the name of your website, that it will encourage them to vote for him?  Sorry, but that makes no sense.

Seriously, Max, Ron Paul wouldn't do this.  Please do not associate him with this.  I understand why you are putting out such a piece, but don't saddle RP with it.  Please.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Citations will be added...
> 
> as for the cheerleader part, I felt it was important to leave that in as a contrast to his  phony "cowboy" schtick. Im not so much making fun of male cheerleaders as I am the transformation of Perry's image.
> 
> Also, if site stands alone as an anti-Perry site....without Ron Paul stuff on it ....then all we accomplsih is killing Perry votes without giving an alternative.   Why should this negative info be used to help Bachman...or Romney?


i will not be spreading this crappy page. good luck i guess!!  i want nothing to do with this crap!!

----------


## tfurrh

What I don't understand is how Rick Perry is getting the credit for the TX economy. The governorship of TX is one of the weakest offices in the nation, and most of his proposals have been blocked. Furthermore, the tax policies that have made TX boom were largely already in place before he took office. 

Shouldn't small government, and limited exectutive power get the credit?

----------


## erowe1

> i will not be spreading this crappy page. good luck i guess!!  i want nothing to do with this crap!!


Why the negativity? Nobody said you had to spread this page.

It's good that the page exists for those who will use it. For some people it will be very effective. For others it won't.

----------


## erowe1

> The governorship of TX is one of the weakest offices in the nation


Ron Paul wants to make the presidency one of the weakest offices in the nation. And when he does, I hope he gets due credit for the boon to the economy that brings.

I know that's not what you meant. And I agree that Perry doesn't deserve any credit.

----------


## erowe1

> Citations will be added...
> 
> as for the cheerleader part, I felt it was important to leave that in as a contrast to his  phony "cowboy" schtick. Im not so much making fun of male cheerleaders as I am the transformation of Perry's image.
> 
> Also, if site stands alone as an anti-Perry site....without Ron Paul stuff on it ....then all we accomplsih is killing Perry votes without giving an alternative.   Why should this negative info be used to help Bachman...or Romney?


The problem with the Ron Paul stuff is that it will turn people off to both Perry and Paul. We don't want that to happen.

----------


## tfurrh

> Ron Paul wants to make the presidency one of the weakest offices in the nation. And when he does, I hope he gets due credit for the boon to the economy that brings.
> 
> I know that's not what you meant. And I agree that Perry doesn't deserve any credit.


Which is why I said, 


> Shouldn't small government, and limited exectutive power get the credit?


 something that only Ron Paul is advocating.

----------


## erowe1

> Which is why I said,  something that only Ron Paul is advocating.


I somehow totally missed that line.

----------


## alsis8xmy

TheRealRickPerry.com

looks like it's available.

----------


## bb_dg

I e-mailed the guy and told him my concerns of this page being associated with Ron Paul

----------


## Eleutheros

I understand and appreciate what the OP is attempting to do, but IMO he is reinventing the wheel, as there already is a source that highlights Perrys blunders and gaffes, and we should be directing people there (or at least referencing it as a major source):

Politifact.com; more to the point, this link here: 

http://www.politifact.com/texas/arti...er-rick-perry/

I think this site does more for revealing truths and gaffes in an objective manner than what any other site possibly could.

I will be referring would-be voters to this site instead.  Again, I appreciate and understand what the OP is trying to do, but it would do the RP campaign a major disservice in the long run because the bias is just too obvious.

Just my $17.76.

----------


## erowe1

> I understand and appreciate what the OP is attempting to do, but IMO he is reinventing the wheel, as there already is a source that highlights Perrys blunders and gaffes, and we should be directing people there (or at least referencing it as a major source):
> 
> Politifact.com; more to the point, this link here: 
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/texas/arti...er-rick-perry/
> 
> I think this site does more for revealing truths and gaffes in an objective manner than what any other site possibly could.
> 
> I will be referring would-be voters to this site instead.  Again, I appreciate and understand what the OP is trying to do, but it would do the RP campaign a major disservice in the long run because the bias is just too obvious.
> ...


That politifact site looks nothing like the one in the OP to me. We're not going for some kind of just the facts thing. We're going for something unreservedly negative.

----------


## kahless

> That politifact site looks nothing like the one in the OP to me. We're not going for some kind of just the facts thing. We're going for something unreservedly negative.


I totally lost interest and feel asleep trying to read the Politifact link on Perry.  The OP site is direct and to the point in what people can easily understand without quickly losing interest.  It is points I can put in an email and send around to people.  Allot of people I know only read spam like email with points like that so it is perfect except for the Ron Paul association.  With Ron Paul on there people will dismiss it as just trying to push Ron Paul.

----------


## Eleutheros

> That politifact site looks nothing like the one in the OP to me. We're not going for some kind of just the facts thing. We're going for something unreservedly negative.


Well, I obviously can't stop you or the OP from publishing this site to the public, I just personally prefer to sticking with the facts on Perry, as they hold enough discreditable facts about him as it is.  Raising issues such as him being a cheerleader or having poor grades in college will be seen as largely irrelevant and is tantamount to junior high class officer/student council election mudslinging.  As Ron Paul supporters, we don't need that, we're better than such juvenile tactics, and Ron Paul's demeanor in the public eye serves as testament to that.

If nothing else, consistent with what others have said, take Ron Paul's name out of it completely.  And finally, should you go forward with this site, just remember this one quote going forward:

"When you do nothing but throw mud, all you do is lose ground."

Good luck to you and the site!

----------


## erowe1

> Well, I obviously can't stop you or the OP from publishing this site to the public, I just personally prefer to sticking with the facts on Perry, as they hold enough discreditable facts about him as it is.


That's understandable. But just understand the two things are totally different. The site in the OP isn't reinventing the wheel. Granted, it won't work on everybody, but it will on some.

Like it or not, throwing mud wins elections. And it's better if people other than the official campaign do it.

----------


## brushfire

FWIW - Keep the simplicity, but offer more links to cite facts.  Also, the air of attack can confuse the facts with the rampant attacks.  We can echo amongst our selves about how much of an a$$ perry is, but that will not likely translate into more votes for Ron Paul.

----------


## sofia

ok....

made some adjustments..


1. Added a big disclaimer distancing the site from Official RP2012
2. Softened up the anti-cheerleader tone
3. Removed his family's Democrat history
4. Added that quote about he intended to vote the same way even after switching parties....and added the link as well.
5. Added the "D" in economics.

----------


## sevin

> ok....
> 
> made some adjustments..
> 
> 
> 1. Added a big disclaimer distancing the site from Official RP2012
> 2. Softened up the anti-cheerleader tone
> 3. Removed his family's Democrat history
> 4. Added that quote about he intended to vote the same way even after switching parties....and added the link as well.
> 5. Added the "D" in economics.


I would take the stuff about the male cheerleading out COMPLETELY. I posted this on Facebook, and now someone is criticizing Ron Paul for making fun of male cheerleaders. Even with your new disclaimer, it just doesn't seem important enough to include. Much better if it starts with the D in economics.

----------


## Matthew5

> ok....
> 
> made some adjustments..
> 
> 
> 1. Added a big disclaimer distancing the site from Official RP2012
> 2. Softened up the anti-cheerleader tone
> 3. Removed his family's Democrat history
> 4. Added that quote about he intended to vote the same way even after switching parties....and added the link as well.
> 5. Added the "D" in economics.


I feel that these adjustments are wise. Thank you.

Also, I agree that mud slinging is a necessary part of politics. While it shouldn't be the first or even the main argument, it is important to view someone's character as a whole. And if that person has bad character, you bet I'm going to bring it up. We have enough horrible, unprincipled, brats in the government now. Screw eternal civility.

----------


## Chainspell

> ok....
> 
> made some adjustments..
> 
> 
> 1. Added a big disclaimer distancing the site from Official RP2012
> 2. Softened up the anti-cheerleader tone
> 3. Removed his family's Democrat history
> 4. Added that quote about he intended to vote the same way even after switching parties....and added the link as well.
> 5. Added the "D" in economics.


Is the site whats the link? Could you update your first post with the new link. I wanna check it out

----------


## sofia

added a few more cool items....

tsa
newsweek
internationalism

have a look  


http://www.ronpaulwasright.net/Liberal-Rick-Perry.html

----------


## wgadget

I like this one...

In 1993, Rick Perry said:  NAFTA IS THE LARGEST JOB STIMULUS PACKET TO COME ALONG IN THIS DECADE.

LOL


http://news.google.com/newspapers?id...ck+perry&hl=en

----------


## IndianaPolitico

PLEASE remove the cheerleader, and prayer parts. This will push people way from us, and towards Perry!

----------


## wgadget

> PLEASE remove the cheerleader, and prayer parts. This will push people way from us, and towards Perry!


AGREED.  They are 1) inane and 2) divisive.

----------


## jason43

I cant stand Rick Perry, but the whole tone of this thing, and Rons name directly attached to it makes this site the next "gay Perry ad made by Ron Paul supporters" the inclusion of the cheerleader bit just makes the other reasonable points look like a fake smear campaign no one will take seriously. Hate to be a naysayer, but as some of us found out last time around, these kind of things just make us look desparate. Some of the things on there are valid points though. Another one is that Perry is claiming no one in texas was a republican while Paul was elected to congress as a Texas Republican and endorced Reagan in '76 when Perry was a Dem partisan supporting Carter.

----------


## wgadget

In 1993, Rick Perry also said:  "The reports that there will be job losses because of NAFTA are wrong."

http://news.google.com/newspapers?id...ck+perry&hl=en

----------


## erowe1

I think the cheerleader part is worse now that it has the disclaimer about not insulting cheerleaders.

It would be better, and have a sharper sting, if you made it more subtle. Take out the whole first panel about cheer leading, but keep the line about it next to the cowboy panel, and add a picture of him as a cheerleader right next to that. Make it just obvious enough so readers say, "Oh, so he was a cheerleader." But don't make it look like you're making a big deal out of it.

I like the fake Christian stuff in there. To me, as a Christian, that's one of the most offensive things about Perry. A perfect example of it was in a gubernatorial debate in 2010, when he said that the reason he gave the Guardasil order was because he was so pro-life. I can't imagine what kind of a hypocrite it takes for someone to keep a straight face while delivering that line.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

I want to spread it around, but it doesn't have sources like other sites do

----------


## sofia

> I want to spread it around, but it doesn't have sources like other sites do


sure it does.....many of the items link up to sources...

besides...all one has to do is a little googling to find out that its all true...

----------


## sofia

> PLEASE remove the cheerleader, and prayer parts. This will push people way from us, and towards Perry!



Believe me....when the NASCAR / NFL country boys who think Perry is the second coming of John Wayne....see him in a cheerleading outfit, their image of this macho cowboy will be blown to bits.

----------


## LatinsforPaul

Please fix the cheerleader picture...

http://theseanydencounter.blogspot.c...president.html

----------


## Bern

> ...
> Perry supported in a big way eminent domain in order to build the Super highway through North America penmarket.org/2011/08/24/eminent-domain-rick-perry-and-the-trans-texas-corridor/


http://corridorwatch.org/

----------


## wgadget

Rick Perry is all skeletons and no closet.  Scandal is his middle name.

http://www.burntorangereport.com/dia...ade-of-failure

----------


## sofia

OK...

changed cheerleader pics to the correct ones ....and added a powerful "No Reagan" image with blurb.......


have a look...


http://www.RonPaulWasRight.net

----------


## Cleaner44

> OK...
> 
> changed cheerleader pics to the correct ones ....and added a powerful "No Reagan" image with blurb.......
> 
> 
> have a look...
> 
> 
> http://www.RonPaulWasRight.net


Can we please let this site do the job... http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/

Is there any reason to keep your version up?

I will add all of the info that you want.  I will add you to the site too.

----------


## JS4Pat

Can we lose the whole cheerleading thing? It sounds petty and ridiculous and probably offensive to many. I want to use this link - but not with the Cheerleading references.

----------


## Tarzan

> Believe me....when the NASCAR / NFL country boys who think Perry is the second coming of John Wayne....see him in a cheerleading outfit, their image of this macho cowboy will be blown to bits.


This is more proof you don't know what you are doing. Plenty of people have asked you not to do this and associate it with Ron Paul. they have even provided you with a different domain name for your Dick Parrot materials. All to no avail.

Now you are demonstrating your lack of knowledge about Texas and the Aggies. I am not going to bother to try to explain it to you. Nothing else has gotten through. Anyone who knows about A&M or does even the tiniest bit of research will find that your lead "hit piece" is a complete FAIL. If you DO bother to do any checking they are actually called Yell Leaders.

shame!

----------


## r3volution

seriously , i would have linked that site like 20x already if it did not say Ron Paul in the link .

----------


## mit26chell

This is fantastic. I'm going to copy and paste this all in a Facebook note and share it with all of my friends, and credit the site ronpaulwasright.com.

Thanks!

----------


## Crystallas

If Ron Paul was right, how come this webmaster doesn't understand the concept of blowback?  Can someone answer this?

----------


## FriedChicken

The info is great, I learned a lot I was able to share with the guys I worked with. For simple marketing reasons though I agree with many others here in that Ron Paul should not directly be connected to the site.

And the cheer leading thing ......
Make a small reference. Nothing more. 

Just my $0.02

----------


## r3volution

seriously  , other than the layout of the site nothing on that page is original . because of that you own nothing on it . if the url is not changed i am going to copy/paste the entire page onto a different url and redistribute . 
i would rather you get credit for this so please change it , before i do .

----------


## Thomas

> Get rons name out and get the links in


Seriously.

----------


## sofia

all of u nervous nellies are foolish for wanting to help Bachman and Romney......Cuz thats what will happen if u do this as an anonymous hit piece.

*have u people forgotten all the negative and nasty crap that we put out on Tray Grayson?* We hit that phony so hard that he even responded to the anti-Grayson website that someone on these very forums built. Slinging mud sure didnt hurt Rand in KY did it??? To the contrary, controversy helps! 

Grow a pair people.   I aint changing a thing.  (By the way...traffic is exploding!)

By the way, what do u all plan to do about some of the high traffic UFO, "anti-semitic", and "racist" websites that are openly supporting Ron Paul?....While you're at it, you can also worry yourselves sick about the complimentary words that Louis Farakhan has spoken about Ron.....and then there is david Duke's endorsement....and Putin's "Russia Today"....and Alex Jones

----------


## low preference guy

> [B]have u people forgotten all the negative and nasty crap that we put out on Tray Grayson?


yeah, we did that, without putting the name "Rand Paul" anywhere on the page. when are you going to remove the association with Ron Paul?

----------


## sofia

> yeah, we did that, without putting the name "Rand Paul" anywhere on the page. when are you going to remove the association with Ron Paul?


lol.....Rand was the ONLY one running against Grayson....How hard was it to figure out that the anti-Grayson site was our handywork?

----------


## low preference guy

> lol.....Rand was the ONLY one running against Grayson....How hard was it to figure out that the anti-Grayson site was our handywork?


whatever. you'll get no support from here until you remove RP's name. some people don't like candidates that go negative.

----------


## Crystallas

> all of u nervous nellies are foolish for wanting to help Bachman and Romney......Cuz thats what will happen if u do this as an anonymous hit piece.


No, I seriously have seen Rick Perry supporters and Ron Paul opponents use your site already to discredit the information. That is how stupid some people are, that they will believe this is all teflon propaganda, and not truth, just because of that association.

----------


## sofia

> whatever. you'll get no support from here until you remove RP's name. some people don't like candidates that go negative.


Rand went hard negative...and he beat the heck out of the Establishment's puppet....in a _one on one!!!_

Ron always plays nice-nice....and he's still way behind.....even with a divided vote among a bunch of other GOP clowns.

What's that tell ya?

----------


## low preference guy

> Rand went hard negative...and he beat the heck out of the Establishment's puppet....in a _one on one!!!_
> 
> Ron always plays nice-nice....and he's still way behind.....even with a divided vote among a bunch of other GOP clowns.
> 
> What's that tell ya?


Rand playing negative =\= Rand's supporters playing negative and associating Rand's name with the negative attack

----------


## Crystallas

> Rand went hard negative...and he beat the heck out of the Establishment's puppet....in a _one on one!!!_
> 
> Ron always plays nice-nice....and he's still way behind.....even with a divided vote among a bunch of other GOP clowns.
> 
> What's that tell ya?


1, Rand and Ron are related, but they aren't the same people. 
2, If this was Rand's campaign, and we used Rand's strategy, then you make a fair point. But this isn't Rand's campaign. 
3, This tells me that you still don't understand the concept of blowback.

----------


## Bern

"This website is not in any way affiliated with the official Ron Paul 2012 campaign."

Looks good to me.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Cleaner created the following website. I will be promoting this one, as it does not have Ron Paul's name associated with it.
http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/

----------


## speciallyblend

> Cleaner created the following website. I will be promoting this one, as it does not have Ron Paul's name associated with it.
> http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/


this is the one i have shared as well  http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/

----------


## r3volution

> this is the one i have shared as well  http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/


sweet , saves me the trouble .

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Cleaner created the following website. I will be promoting this one, as it does not have Ron Paul's name associated with it.
> http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/


excellent details... too bad grassroots or opposing candidates haven't funded MSM hit Ad using all this information.

----------


## gerryb

> this is the one i have shared as well  http://liberalrickperry.wordpress.com/


Can whoever manages the RP anti perry page please take it down or move it?

----------


## The Free Hornet

Would this page be suitable as an addition to the wordpress site - not a "liberal" angle per se?:

Is Rick Perry a Crook? The Evidence is Mounting

----------


## 1stAmendguy

I shared the link to the page with members in a smaller Georgia political forum. Here is the link: http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=37&f=2729&t=7845792. It's sad looking at people's responses. Conservatives still saying RP is not electable just look at the comments..

----------


## speciallyblend

> Would this page be suitable as an addition to the wordpress site - not a "liberal" angle per se?:
> 
> Is Rick Perry a Crook? The Evidence is Mounting…


thanks shared ,

----------


## Cleaner44

> Can whoever manages the RP anti perry page please take it down or move it?


I have asked sofia in 3 threads and PMed with no response.

----------


## Cleaner44

> I shared the link to the page with members in a smaller Georgia political forum. Here is the link: http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=37&f=2729&t=7845792. It's sad looking at people's responses. Conservatives still saying RP is not electable just look at the comments..


CAn you edit that post to use the non RP site instead?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Would this page be suitable as an addition to the wordpress site - not a "liberal" angle per se?:
> 
> Is Rick Perry a Crook? The Evidence is Mounting


I added the link to the liberal rick perry blog.  If you want to add a link back that would probably be good too.

----------


## Cleaner44

> all of u nervous nellies are foolish for wanting to help Bachman and Romney......Cuz thats what will happen if u do this as an anonymous hit piece.
> 
> *have u people forgotten all the negative and nasty crap that we put out on Tray Grayson?* We hit that phony so hard that he even responded to the anti-Grayson website that someone on these very forums built. Slinging mud sure didnt hurt Rand in KY did it??? To the contrary, controversy helps! 
> 
> Grow a pair people.   I aint changing a thing.  (By the way...traffic is exploding!)
> 
> By the way, what do u all plan to do about some of the high traffic UFO, "anti-semitic", and "racist" websites that are openly supporting Ron Paul?....While you're at it, you can also worry yourselves sick about the complimentary words that Louis Farakhan has spoken about Ron.....and then there is david Duke's endorsement....and Putin's "Russia Today"....and Alex Jones


So is your point to help Ron Paul or just generate sales for yourself?

----------


## AgentOrange

Yikes, I saw the OP's website yesterday  and thought the same thing that many here have said, this will not help Ron Paul. 1) Ron Paul's name should not be associated with the site in anyway 2) the information needs to be presented neutrally--the facts speak for themselves, they don't need subjective adjectives/adverbs like "super liberal"...there are some who would consider Dukakis "too conservative". Let the facts speak for themselves 3) do not slam legitimate choices, ie beng a yell leader or a cheerleader, that has absolutely *nothing* to do with his political record. If that fact is all important to you, than just put up his picture next to his grades (as has already been suggested here), but don't make any statement about it. Ron Paul supports the right of people to make their individual choices, making fun of someone for their sports activities in college is not what Ron Paul would support 4) while I agree with your conclusions, I don't think its effective to state them. People feel manipulated when they don't come to conclusions on their own. If you are going to leave the conclusion section up there, put it in the form of questions, ie  something like "all of the above leaves me wondering, is Rick Perry a true Christian? is he a true conservative?", etc. People will get the point, but they won't feel manipulated.

Please, if you care about Ron Paul's campaign, listen to the constructive criticism here, please consider the offer to combine your material with the an already existing website.

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

> No way in hell can anyone calling themselves a conservative or a Tea Partier will still support Perry after seeing this....
> 
> 
> If we cant tear this phony down, then we aint worth our salt....
> 
> Have a look....
> 
> http://www.ronpaulwasright.net/Liberal-Rick-Perry.html


Damn, that IS great! If the domain wasn't associated with Ron Paul it could do some SERIOUS damage to his support base.

----------


## sofia

> I shared the link to the page with members in a smaller Georgia political forum. Here is the link: http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=37&f=2729&t=7845792. It's sad looking at people's responses. Conservatives still saying RP is not electable just look at the comments..


wow....ur right....Those comments really are sad.

These neo-con $#@!heads have totally bought into the liberal media's annointing of Perry as "our guy" ......

If I were to post an actual photo of Perry sodomizing a sheep......our "conservative" brethren would say _"He's still better than Obama and Ron Paul is too old!"_ 

Deep down I think we all know that we are wasting our time in the GOP. Best thing is for RP to come out of the primaries with 20% and then we go after that great mass of independents and previous non voters who hate both parties.

----------


## sofia

looks like Ron's new "Texas Cheerleader" ad was inspired by my website....LOL


BOLDNESS MY FRIENDS>>>>BOLDNESS!!!!


nice job campaign!

----------


## brandon

^^Yep, well done man.

----------


## speciallyblend

> looks like Ron's new "Texas Cheerleader" ad was inspired by my website....LOL
> 
> 
> BOLDNESS MY FRIENDS>>>>BOLDNESS!!!!
> 
> 
> nice job campaign!


now your dreaming !!

----------


## muzzled dogg

so can u get ron's name off or what?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> so can u get ron's name off or what?


Uh, Shem, it looks like he's banned.

----------

